# Santander vet recomendation



## redhand (Feb 26, 2020)

So we have rescued a portugese puppy and need a vet for tapeworm treatment. we are leaving santander Monday 30th at 2pm.
we have all the other vaccines but are new to pet travel and would appreciate any advice. we are assuming it needs doing Friday pm because of the 24-120 hour rule


----------



## witzend (Feb 26, 2020)

List here https://tinyurl.com/tb32epq I think it need to be chipped ? and have a passport for vet to sign


----------



## redhand (Feb 26, 2020)

thanks for that she is already chipped and passport will be done this week in portugal so really looking for advice on tapeworm treatmemt prior to sailing


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 26, 2020)

You don’t need a vet for tapeworm treatment, you can buy tablets over the counter that will do the job, killing the tapeworm within 24 hours. Normally it’s a pill that is given with food twice 24 hours apart. It’s a good idea 2-3 weeks later to give a further pill to be on the safe side. My only doubt would be dosage for a puppy may have to be lowered. But the supplier could advise you on this. Droncit and worm clear are both over the counter medications. Here is advice on what to buy.

If you think your pet has *tapeworms*, *buy* a deworming *medication* that contains praziquantel, epsiprantel, or fenbendazole and is labeled to work against *tapeworms*. Many products are available *over-the-counter*. ... Most pets get *tapeworms* because they have fleas.18 May 2015


----------



## redhand (Feb 26, 2020)

agreed but prior to travel to uk this treatment has to be administered by a vet and recorded a cording to defra guidelines as I read it


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 26, 2020)

redhand said:


> agreed but prior to travel to uk this treatment has to be administered by a vet and recorded a cording to defra guidelines as I read it



Sorry I did not realise that. So if a vet puts the pill into the dogs mouth you are ok.
That seems ridiculous, but needs must. You may then require two visits a day apart. Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## vwalan (Feb 26, 2020)

we always used this vet in san vicente de barquera ,Ines one of the vets speaks perfect english. mind the others are ok as well. 
great service and so helpfull. .its not that far away from santander specially if coming along the coast from portugal. 
great beaches around there as well.


----------



## Budgie (Feb 26, 2020)

My advice is get a vet not near any port as we have found prices rise drastically the nearer to a port you get, don't forget the worming tablet has to to administered between 24- 120 hours before you sail so plenty of time to see a vet some distance from Santander, try this website








						European Vets Recommended for Pet Passport – Google My Maps
					

Any new Vets or alterations to existing info - please post to - https://www.facebook.com/keith.davies.923519 Vets in Europe who are recommended by Motorhome owners and are familiar with the Pet Passport scheme. PLEASE NOTE - CHECK THE VET HAS STAMPED AND DATED THE PET PASSPORT CORRECTLY. IT IS...




					www.google.com


----------



## Drover (Feb 26, 2020)

redhand said:


> agreed but prior to travel to uk this treatment has to be administered by a vet and recorded a cording to defra guidelines as I read it


This is correct, it is done against the chip number in the dog by the vet on line when they do it. 
I would say as the dog is new to you i would advise you to check the number yourself with what's in the scanner and passport. 
The dog will be scanned at the port and checked on line against the passport. If they font match you wont be going anywhere.


----------



## redhand (Feb 26, 2020)

thank you for all advice folks very useful advice


----------

